# Strepsils whilst pregnant???



## Bruders333 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi
I have the mother of all sore throats and stupidly have had 2 honey and lemon strepsils and now i am worried i shouldn't have taken them
Can you tell me if they cause a problem
Thanks
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you are best speaking to your pharmacist about the most up to date information but even if its advised not to take them, the couple that you have had won't have caused a problem. The majority of drugs can't be taken due to precaution rather than due to causing an actual problem

Take care x


----------

